# Teaching



## Mbotake Lawson (May 20, 2019)

Hi
Greetings to all, any idea on how to become a teacher in Thailand. Am an English biology teacher with an IGCSE/GCSE curriculum. Looking for a school in Thailand. Need assistant pls.

Best regard


----------



## Mbotake Lawson (May 20, 2019)

OK thanks am waiting for it.


----------



## brucery728 (Jan 26, 2018)

You need TEFL/TESOL or similar.


----------

